# How to light a AMNPS - the manly way!



## cmayna (Oct 5, 2013)

Bernz0matic TS4000 Map gas 




















No need for a heat gun.  This puppy puts out that infamous jet sound too.


Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## brad455 (Oct 5, 2013)

Done that its great..


----------



## dward51 (Oct 5, 2013)

Been doing it that way since the first day mine arrived.  Only difference is I've got a "fat boy" mapp gas tank on mine still. 

PS - you forgot to post the glowing yellow hot stainless steel around the ignition hole photo.....


----------



## plj (Oct 5, 2013)

Huh. I didnt know there was any other way.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 5, 2013)

I use a similar torch but it is propane instead of MAP, I know, not as hot, but it works good and it also makes the jet sound! :yahoo:


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thought that's why it came with the torch tip.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 5, 2013)

Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## mountainhawg (Oct 6, 2013)

Been using regular propane, may take a little longer and have to light it with a lighter, but works fine.


----------



## dward51 (Oct 6, 2013)

Flame on!!!!!!!!!

Sometimes I wonder how long the stainless will hold up to the yellow (almost white) hot treatment.  Does a wonderful job of starting even pellets often said to hard to start (whiskey barrel comes to mind).


----------



## thatcho (Oct 14, 2013)

ok. don't make me pull out the big gun. we use these torches frequently i my profession. Give it up for the Fat Boy map


----------



## cathy l (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh gosh...the proverbial "boys and their toys"....LOL


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 14, 2013)

Craig if that's all your using that torch for you're missing out. Talk about carmelized salmon nuggets! Or how about smoked salmon blow torch nachos??

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131323/eight-whole-chickens-and-blow-torch-nachos


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 15, 2013)

TS-4000 and Propane, been using it 2 years now. My Jerk upstairs neighbor who HATES that I smoke meat used to run out every time he heard the torch fire up on the balcony. Then I let all the Cigarette smokers in the apartment start using it to light cigarettes...Fun Stuff!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## black (Oct 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *S2K9K*   [h3]edited post[/h3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK, edit my posts as you like


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 15, 2013)

Not just for the MEN...this WOMAN uses it to light my pellets/wood chips and charcoal as well as lighting the propane smoker burner. Also use it to start campfires. Does a great job at caramelizing creme brulee, etc.


----------

